# kioti ck20...



## leunge (Feb 22, 2015)

hey guys, new member. my in laws just picked up a ck20. it is a lot smaller than I like but I can not complain. I was told this tractor can only use a 4ft brush hog. have any of you guys run a 5 ft brush hog? if so what did you think of it. did the tractor have enough power to run it? and what brand do yal recommend...


----------



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

The size of the cutter is pretty dependent on what you are cutting and the weight of the cutter, as you say the CK20 is pretty small, also is it a shuttle or the HST model, the PTO horsepower drops more on the HST, if you are just clipping light grass or weeds the 5 footer should work fine if it is a light weight model cutter.


----------



## leunge (Feb 22, 2015)

It is a manual trans. It will be used at a deer lease so cutting trails. Saplings brush.


----------



## leunge (Feb 22, 2015)

The pto hp is just above 17. Lifting capacity of 1305


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase. 
Does it have front loader,also what type of tire thread,will you be cutting on slopes wet airs?


----------



## leunge (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. My wife parents purchased it. It does have a front loader. Industrial tires. There are some slopes but not bad. My buddy told me to fill tires with water.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you rent 4' than 5' brush hog than decide what works the best.
Slopes...I mowe in 4WD,bucket 1/3 full of dirt and foot or so from the ground when mowing up/dn.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I could be wrong, but 17 PTO HP sounds a bit low for running a 5' cutter.


----------

